# Car juddering in low gears



## KevzJD

I've got a Renault Clio 1.2 Dynamique 16v 2001 plate. The majority of the time when I change from 1st to 2nd, and sometimes 3rd gear the car judders and im not too sure why? Not sure whether its the way im changing gears of it its the actual car?

The way i change gears is normal .. i think. Clutch down, change gear, clutch up, add gas. 

I have been looking online and people have been saying maybe its cos im releasing the clutch too fast but even when i release it slow it judders.

Any ideas?


----------



## Basementgeek

At what speeds are you going when change gears?

BG


----------



## KevzJD

Sometimes im going like 5/6 MPH or 10MPH when changing to 2nd. and then 30mph changing to 3rd


----------



## Basementgeek

I think that is your problem, you are shifting to soon and lugging the engine, which is not good. if you give it too much gas at to low of PRM, it will buck on you.

Your owners manual should give a range of when to shift gears. If you do not have an owners manual, they should be available for down load for free, at the manufactures web site.

These small engines, you have to keep the RPMs up to have any power, got to have power to keep it from bucking.

In my neighborhood the speed limit is 25 MPH/40KPH, I probably be in second gear with very little gas pedal applied. It takes practice since every car is different.

Lets know how you make out.

BG


----------



## KevzJD

Still the same :\ maybe im not putting enough acceleration down after i actually release the clutch after changing to 2nd? idk.


----------



## SABL

How familiar are you with this car.....and how long have you been driving a vehicle with a manual transmission??

It takes quite a bit of practice to learn to drive a vehicle with a manual transmission......:grin:. Each limb will be doing something different in coordinated functions....takes practice to get it right. One arm steers...other arm shifts. One foot gas....other foot clutch. Also, as BG mentioned, the shift points need to be within the operating range of the engine......shift too soon and the engine will lug (or jerk) due to the RPMs being too low as the engine struggles to stay running.

The only time you need to engage the clutch slowly is when getting the vehicle moving from a dead stop.....once the vehicle is moving the clutch is engaged and gas applied in one smooth operation that does not cause the car to jerk or "fall on it's face". Once you are in a gear that is suitable for traffic conditions take your foot off of the clutch pedal......NEVER leave your foot on the clutch pedal....but keep it ready in heavy traffic. 

Back to the shuddering.....is it a shudder (or any type of chatter) or the car bucking and lurching?? Big difference and a true shudder could mean hard spots or "glazing" of the clutch and flywheel. We need to find out if this is driver error or mechanical failure.....


----------



## KevzJD

Well I've only been driving for 4days, and been driving the car 4 days. I "jerk" is like when i change gear to 2nd it jumps forward kind of thing, ive been experimenting and i think im pressing the gas to hard, i normally go over 3000 revs.. i need to learn how to be more gentle with the acceleration when pulling off.

Also, another question, when ive got a high biting point the whole card starts to shake / vibrate quite strong, any reason for this?

Many thanks for everyones help.


----------



## SABL

How long have you (or your family) owned the car?? Is this a "first car" for you and was it recently purchased from a previous owner?? 

Vibration when engaging the clutch could be a problem....or it could mean you are in the wrong gear. There should be no vibration when getting the car moving or shifting to a higher gear.....none!! 

3,000+ RPM?? That's a little high.....you want the RPMs to match the speed of the vehicle for the gear you are shifting to. If it takes 2,000 RPM to go 20 MPH in 2nd gear you need to be pretty close to that (or slightly higher) when shifting to 2nd (if you are at that MPH when shifting). It takes time and practice....don't focus on the tachometer (listen to the engine and go by ear)....you need to watch the road!!

A 2001 model may need some maintenance.....*if* the vibration is not caused by driver error, the clutch and pressure plate need to be looked at.


----------



## KevzJD

I've owned the car for about a month and been driving it 4 days. Its had a about 4 previous owners. 

I'm deffinately in the right gear, i'm not that much of an idiot  (believe it or not!) It's weird because the vibration stops when the apply the brakes, and as soon as i release the break the vibration occurs again. I was told it was because i wasn't putting acceleration down, but my mates car's dont do this, and the car i learnt it didnt do this. It vibrated, but not as much as my car does.

I'm still practising on stopping it from juddering, it doesn't happen all the time now so i think it's something i'm doing, someone else drove my car today and it wasn't happening for them so it must be me! I don't understand how people pull of in first gear so fast and then gear to 2nd without it jerkin!

I think i'm going to take it to a garage to get my clutch looked at, hopefully they dont charge for just looking at it!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Basementgeek

Were you with them when they drove it, the ones did not have a problem?

You may get someone to test drive it for free, but the only way to inspect the clutch
is drop the transmission and pull the clutch and pressure plate. If they go through all that might as well put a new clutch, pressure plate and throw out bearing.

BG


----------



## SABL

Could be a worn clutch plate......and you are resting your foot on the clutch pedal. How high does the pedal come up before 'biting'?? 

I'll go as far as to guess that the symptoms gradually get worse the longer you drive.....


----------



## KevzJD

Basementgeek:

Yes i was with them when they drove it, i used to work with them and got lifts often from him and the car was fine. 

SABL:

The biting point is really high, i've let 3 other people drive my car since i've had it and they've all said its got a really high biting point. I dont really know how to explain how high the pedal comes up? My toe is almost facing an upwards position if that makes sense lol?

Everyone else hasn't had problems with the juddering either, so i guess its me. They said i need to change to 2nd gear pretty much as soon as i move off


----------



## SABL

The high biting point indicates a worn clutch disc and is most often fixed with a simple adjustment. But, I am seeing your car as "auto adjusting" or "self adjusting". Even if you could adjust your clutch, there will come a time when adjustment will not do the trick and replacement is needed. 

I'm still going to guess that you haven't released the clutch all the way or you are "riding" the clutch by leaving your foot on the pedal. The only time your foot needs to be on the pedal is when stopping or shifting gears......resting your foot on the clutch pedal is a bad habit and will cause a shortened lifespan of the throw-out bearing. 

Have your clutch inspected.....it doesn't take much to have a look and there should be an inspection cover for that purpose. I'm seeing this issue as part driver error and part mechanical failure in the early stages of clutch wear.


----------



## KevzJD

Ok, i think i'm going to get my clutch looked at ASAP, as i think it's definitely the way i'm driving it but i can deffo tell there's something wrong with the clutch as well as other cars i've drove don't seem this hard. Im gonna go sometime either this week or next week to the garage, and if this thread is still open i'll let you know the outcome!

Thanks alot for you're help, again.


----------



## SABL

Thread will be open and waiting for your return......good luck!!


----------

